# Dealing with EA... Emotional Abuse.



## outNabout (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't seem to come across this topic being directly addressed on TAM by men. It seems like we recognize the manipulation, lying, deceit, b1tchyness in each others stories, but let's call it what it is... Emotional abuse. It ain't any fun and kills your soul. 

So how bout we address this issue head on and support each other dealing with this topic. Any thoughts?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

A very good book that I read a while back is called "The Verbally Abusive Relationship" by Patricia Evans.

After that, it's probably better to discuss specifics. What have you encountered?


----------

